# Roasted chicken with truffles



## chefcomesback (Sep 29, 2013)

I have tried to replicate one of my old dishes at home , sorry for the picture quality (IOS) 





First I have broken down the corn fed chicken to two legs and breasts.
Then I have deboned the legs and rolled them with some salt, butter and more truffles .



Then I have layered some truffles underneat the breast skin.




I have rolled the Ballotines and poached them reserving the juices for later use




View attachment 18887



Ballotine and breasts are roasted on 425 F oven



Juices of ballotine is added to veal glaze , some pomme puree and brussel sprouts as sides




Rested chickens are carved and served with a slice of truffle

View attachment 18886


----------



## Dusty (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks good. Where are the truffles from?


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 29, 2013)

Dusty said:


> Looks good. Where are the truffles from?



Moss Vale in NSW


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 29, 2013)

Crazyness. I woke up thinking chicken and truffles this morning as well. But...chicken liver black truffle pate. MMMM yes.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome looking. I bet it tastes wonderful.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 30, 2013)

Dusty, Try sprinkling a little baking soda on the skin of the breast before searing, will render the skin more and give you better browning. Looks good though


----------



## JKerr (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks good. Also, nice cookware!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks delicious, and I second the nice looking cookware! Cheers!


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, the skin is actually lot more crisp than it looks . Little sauce pots are mauviel


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 3, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmm......sauce pot........


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Dusty, Try sprinkling a little baking soda on the skin of the breast before searing, will render the skin more and give you better browning. Looks good though



Never heard of this before, can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## jgraeff (Oct 13, 2013)

looks great! i would kill for that pan set, good job though


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks good and nice plating


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 14, 2013)

jgraeff said:


> looks great! i would kill for that pan set, good job though


You don't need to kill ,we can do a deal


----------

